

April Fools Prank: Lannister inspired micro-collection for men - jasbanwait
http://seat14a.com/limited_edition
Don't forget to click the purchase button. :)
======
nav
solid job team, love what happens when you try to actually purchase it. hahaha
... almost fell off my chair. solid!

------
nchatterji
Hilarious!

------
saiyamvora13
Loved it

